

Is this a bug in how hotmail handles outgoing email addresses? - tedroden
http://tedroden.tumblr.com/post/3226704329/when-you-send-an-email-via-hotmail-it-converts

======
tedroden
This is what the article says: When you send an email via hotmail, it converts
the entire address to lowercase. So if you enter
"someemail+UPPERlower@whatever.com," hotmail converts it to
"someemail+upperlower@whatever.com." Despite the RFC (linked in the article)

